# fiance visa applying soon . Please help!!!



## Rosela0506 (Aug 25, 2017)

Hello everybody. Im from Davao Philippines, and I am applying 1st or 2nd week of oct. I would like to ask about P60, do my fiance really need to have or wait the p60 until it shows he earned the 18600 for the FR. Because just last January his salary increased to 450 per week so that gives him 21600 for his annual income. But since p60 released every april. I am worried that we need to wait until 2018 p60? We just got the 2017 p60 ? Please help!!!!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Rosela0506 said:


> Hello everybody. Im from Davao Philippines, and I am applying 1st or 2nd week of oct. I would like to ask about P60, do my fiance really need to have or wait the p60 until it shows he earned the 18600 for the FR. Because just last January his salary increased to 450 per week so that gives him 21600 for his annual income. But since p60 released every april. I am worried that we need to wait until 2018 p60? We just got the 2017 p60 ? Please help!!!!


Good Morning,

I'm not sure of what you are asking. Is your fiancee there with you now? Basically it is up to him to find out and to know what requirements are needed. For a fiancee visa, most countries go by the previous two (2) years income of your fiancee for qualification.
He can contact his embassy here in the Philippines or his immigration in his country for exact info.


Best of luck
Jet Lag


----------



## Rosela0506 (Aug 25, 2017)

I mean my fiance is from northern ireland. He was with the company for 14 years and currently his boss increased his salary and tht makes us hit or qualify for the FR. However my concern was the P60 do we need to wait until next year to have the new one? Or its ok to have the 2 years P60 even it shows lower income ?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Rosela0506 said:


> I mean my fiance is from northern ireland. He was with the company for 14 years and currently his boss increased his salary and tht makes us hit or qualify for the FR. However my concern was the P60 do we need to wait until next year to have the new one? Or its ok to have the 2 years P60 even it shows lower income ?


Ah okay. I'm from the US so as such I don't have exact info to offer. I think you are probably okay with the old, lower amount but I would not depend on just my opinion. Your fiancee has access to his country's immigration service and can inquire what the policies are. You might also contact the Ireland embassy in Manila
at This Link yourself and make an inquiry. Again, be sure to get accurate information rather than on a forum. It will make the difference in the visa being issued.


Jet Lag


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Rosela0506 said:


> I mean my fiance is from northern ireland. He was with the company for 14 years and currently his boss increased his salary and tht makes us hit or qualify for the FR. However my concern was the P60 do we need to wait until next year to have the new one? Or its ok to have the 2 years P60 even it shows lower income ?


Hi Rosela and welcome to the forum. Please excuse my ignorance but what is an "FR and a P60"? I am sure other members can and will kick in here. Good luck with what ever it is you are trying to achieve.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Rosela0506 (Aug 25, 2017)

Hello , FR is financial requirement while p60 is a statement issued to taxpayers ?


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi Rosala,

I think if you have your husbands p60 for 2016 and a letter from his employer stating the fact 
That he has had a pay rise which now meets the earnings requirements it should be ok.
you will need 3 copies of each. And also 3 copies of each of the other documents required.
My wife went through this in 2011, back then i had to send a copy of no impediment of marriage.
Copies of my passport,and bank statements,and a police clearance letter.
My advice to you is to ask your husband to send all documents needed to you by DHL .
My wife on arrival at Londons Heathrow Airport, was interviewed,medically examined
And X-rayed before she was allowed entry.
Her passport was stamped with " No recourse to public funds " meaning she could not claim 
Benefits, although being Diabetic her medicines were free..

If you have any questions i may be able to help.

BOB


----------



## Rosela0506 (Aug 25, 2017)

Hello epatuk2016 thankyou for the big help. Regarding no impidement , does my husband need to get it?


----------

